# Things I LOVE.....



## purplefunkything (Apr 5, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Can we start another thread about loving things then please.



ok, good idea, lets see how far this gets........

I love:
my snakies of course!
caramallo icecream with chocolate topping
beer
the smell of rain after its been hot dry and dusty for an eternity
chocolate
good music
BBQs
beer
sleeping in in the morning when i dont have to get up at 4am
good books
good conversation with friends
the smell of fresh cut grass (just as long as I'm not doing the mowing) 
did i mention beer?
lounging on the sofa
finding extra cash in my pockets that id 4gotten about
lounging in the pool
having someone else cook tea
shopping in exotic homewares shops
hiding under the covers watching a scary movie
biking around at night with no particular agenda
oh and of course BEER!....
 

what about you????


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think I would love to know how to post quotes into another thread. Otherwise. Its simple.

1. My Kids

there is no 2,3,4,5.....1,000,000 (that would be too close to how I feel for my kids)

1,000,001 Herps

1,000,002 Ferraris

1,000,003 We are now in the realms of "way too adult for this place"


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2006)

sleeping


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 5, 2006)

Well for some simple things I love....Aside from the usual family members...and pets

I love:
hot chocolate with caramel (double blend..yummy)
Whoopie Pies
Cooking for friends and family (I'm a great caterer!)
Chatting with my friends on MSN
warm baths with a little drop of lavender oil in them when I'm suffering from insomnia
being me
being a mum
to write...although I haven't written any stories or poems for a long time...really should indulge a little more. 
a good thunderstorm with hard rain on our tin roof

probably a thousand things more that I can't think of right now....


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoopie pies???? is that like a whoopie cushion?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoopie Pies are yummy.... They're just delicious. 

Its like two chocolate cookies (we make them big) sandwiched together with a special icing. 
The 'cookie' is a cross between a cake and a biscuit- when we made them they were as big as the palm of your hand! 
Yummy!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 5, 2006)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens
bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens 
brown paper packages tied up with strings
Cream colored ponies and crisp apple strudels
door bells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles 
Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings 
Girls in white dresses with blue satin sashes
snowflakes that stay on my nose and eyelashes 
silver white winters that melt into springs


----------



## Kersten (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## pugsly (Apr 5, 2006)

mmmmmm beeeeerr..

Pete i didnt see your wife there mate!!


----------



## wombat (Apr 5, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I think I would love to know how to post quotes into another thread. Otherwise. Its simple.



Peter, You find the thread that you want to quote from. Hit the quote button. Highlight all the text. Hit Ctrl-C to copy the text. Back up one page. Go to the thread that you want to quote in. Hit Ctrl-V to paste the text. Then add your comments.

As you said:



peterjohnson64 said:


> Its simple.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 5, 2006)

I love APS! Just thinking of the amount of work i would actually do at work, if i didn't have access to APS, really scares me


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2006)

People who post things in the right forum, then I don't have to move them like this one.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2006)

> ok, good idea, lets see how far this gets........



As far as the chit chat forum


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 6, 2006)

mmmmm things i love

My reptiles

My kids :shock: 

Reading true life books

Horror movies

Spa bath 

Vodka Cruisers

chocolate

sleeping in ( when I can lock the door in time & take phone off the hook)

My Computer ( when puter broke hubby was moving out until it got fixed)

My car

Music 

Going out for tea

and of course this site :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2006)

my mum.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww True. You big softie!


----------



## KathandStu (Apr 6, 2006)

Things I love:

* Stu
* Sebastian
* 'Zar
* The two newest editions to my herp family
* Sleeping in & waking up in my own time (not to Sebastian yelling for me!)
* Eating out
* PIZZA!
* Visiting historical buildings
* Reading good books
* Spending time with friends & family

That pretty much tops my list of things I love. 

Kath


----------



## Gerry (Apr 6, 2006)

beer and sleep.. Im a simple fellow


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2006)

oh and i cant forget bikinis.


----------



## FAY (Apr 6, 2006)

1. Garth
2. Lucy (our dog)
3. Cleaopatra (Diamond Python)
4. All our other reptiles
5. My friends ( and you know who you are)
6. Music
7. Documentries
8. Food ( as you can tell)
9. My computer
The list just goes on........and on.......


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2006)

*things i love*
Beer... and i'm starting to like bacardi

*things i hate*
getting arrested
cane toads


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

i was wondering when someone was going to mention bikinis..........


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

You get arrested often there Waruikazi? LOL!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2006)

No not often... only once and i'm still hurting from getting crashed tackled by fiteen twelve foot tall men! not much fun... and it wasn't even my fault.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmmm...sounds a bit nasty. 

A guy who works with my husband got drunk a few weeks ago, and was walking to a taxi stand to go home, when some police pulled over- they told him to show some ID n stuff- he said hell no and took off. Idiot- he had no reason to run at all- just drunk and stupid. So they tasered him. I laughed and laughed- couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! 

I love Chocolate. Forgot to add that.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2006)

Wouldn't beleive how close thatis to my story... I think the problem was i didn't run


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe you shoulda. LOL! 

Oh, and I love cookie dough Ice cream from baskin Robbins


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 6, 2006)

I love cuddles and flowers at work 

And my number one love is orcas


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 6, 2006)

Crawler :roll:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

i love flowers too but always end up getting useable things like tool boxs......hmmmm
what do you love snake_girl?


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 6, 2006)

pina coladas and getting caught in the rain. Not much into yoga though


----------



## peterescue (Apr 6, 2006)

my kids
my childhood(for the most part)
subtle melanchoilia mixed with an unrealized nostalgia.
rollercoasters


----------



## Kersten (Apr 6, 2006)

You keep stealing my (and Jimmy's) line Olive :shock:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 6, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You keep stealing my (and Jimmy's) line Olive :shock:



I must be the lady you've looked for, write to me and escape :wink:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

peterescue said:


> my childhood(for the most part)



you'd have to be the first person I've heard to ever say that

to be perfectly honest I thought this thread would have flopped last night. where's everyone elses list? cmon peoples, dont be shy.....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 6, 2006)

pmsl....gosh durn it Olive...you're th purdiest lady ah ever did see hyuk hyuk :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Apr 6, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > my childhood(for the most part)
> ...



weird hey, everyother kid I knew wanted to be older, i always wanted to be a child and never grow up. There were terrible times but I had my parents who loved and protected me.
I had liitle responsibility and a huge collection of animals. We lived in amazing places and saw amazing things. Totally stuffed me up for adulthood though.

I also love watching St kilda win and love to see then win the premiership once more.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

sounds like your childhood was the total opposite to mine but with the same end results! ....er, except i lke seeing the Eagles win!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh dear....you both have such taste in pets....and so little in football....go the Pies :twisted: 

(Yes I'm a Collingwood fan, no I don't care how many of you out there think they suck, and yes I realise they have one of the worst fan bases in the history of football :lol: )


----------



## tebz (Apr 6, 2006)

hey im lookin for a childrens or spotted python if you have any information plz pm me thanks bye!!!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 6, 2006)

I love Africa, being out in nature, seeing wild animals, swimming in the ocean, eating nice food, spending time with family, drinking bunderberg ginger beer ( I dont drink alcohol), holidays, smiles, honesty, genuine people, reptiles, monkeys, fresh coconut milk, my fiance, painting, playing the guitar, singing with mates, finding a bargain, nice cars. New Zealand. fresh cream donuts,


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 6, 2006)

tebz said:


> hey im lookin for a childrens or spotted python if you have any information plz pm me thanks bye!!!



umm, wrong thread maybe!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 6, 2006)

What kinda guitar do you play Ben?


----------



## Gerry (Apr 6, 2006)

just dont let your fiance see she came about 15th.. lol :lol:


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Nina  Electric and Accoustic, oh I forgot, i love to play the Didgeridoo


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 6, 2006)

I play an accoustic steel string, also have a normal one as well. I think I have an old electric somewhere too haha

Can you circular-breathe?


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 6, 2006)

> just dont let your fiance see she came about 15th.. lol


hehehehe true that  whoops  she would kill me if she saw that


----------



## Parko (Apr 6, 2006)

I love LOVE and JEBUS my pet Spinipe.


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 6, 2006)

> I play an accoustic steel string, also have a normal one as well. I think I have an old electric somewhere too haha
> 
> Can you circular-breathe?


awesome Nina accoustic is my favourite to play  yeah I can circular breathe  I spent 2 years here in NSW and ACT as a full time missionary, I spent some time working in aboriginal communities and picked it up from them.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow thats good, I would love to learn how to do that. I can play until I pass out from not breathing! hahah

I have mostly learn classical stuff, my dad plays alot of classical and spanish guitar.


----------



## Yayo (Apr 6, 2006)

I love:

-My Son
-My Girlfriend
-Cigarettes (B&H "smooth")
-When I Get Presents
-Getting change from a $10 note when i buy something
-Days Off Tafe
-Watching stupid people doing stupid things
-Spaghetti
-Butter Chicken
-Gold
-Watching bad things happen to people i hate
-Music
-Mangoes
-Fight videos
-Having a wallet full of money
-midgets
-Scarface
-Myself

Things I hate:

-Everything thats not mentioned above


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome back yayo....! the man who started the longest thread on APS!!
i like your #15 to but very rarely does it happen to me!!!!


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Apr 6, 2006)

This ...


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

mmmmmm, very nice, did you do it up yourself or buy like that?


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 6, 2006)

> And my number one love is orcas



i hope you don't like seals then, i've seen some good vids of orcas coming up onto the beach and taking out seals .

i am surprised TrueBlue didn't say he loved seeing pics of Nina or other certain aps members 

andrew


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

he has been SURPRISINGLY quiet, actually so has MrBredli........


----------



## Yayo (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome back.

Im back people!! Heres yayo


----------



## alby (Apr 6, 2006)

pugsly said:


> mmmmmm beeeeerr..
> 
> Pete i didnt see your wife there mate!!



its because she loves me :twisted:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2006)

> I love Africa



I like you too but I don't think it's love


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> he has been SURPRISINGLY quiet, actually so has MrBredli........



The calm before the storm :wink:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

hahaha, thought so....
what do you think afro and alby love?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

......maybe they've gotten all shy.....  

snake_girl if you read this apologies for missing yr post  
TB's answer threw me a bit!! I like spa baths, chocolate and Vodka cruisers too....preferably all at the same time....


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay,
I love being naked, typing naked, jumping on the windscreens of cop cars naked, bursting into bingo halls and flashing all the old bingo players.....umm naked, skinny dipping, grabbing the newpaper off the front lawn in the morning, every morning - naked, driving naked, gettting naked, losing at pool and having to run around the table (or down the road) naked, skateboarding, playing tennis, karate..all naked and just generally getting back to nature (if you know what I mean) :wink: 

Oh and if you believe all of that you'll buy this free watch


----------



## peterescue (Apr 6, 2006)

Parko said:


> I love LOVE and JEBUS my pet Spinipe.



whoa, you had me going there for a moment, I thought you'd written Jesus,


Oh, no offence to anyone who does love Jesus BTW.


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Apr 6, 2006)

I love stuff!!  All kinds of stuff!!

More specifically - 

Stuart (partner) Dylan (son)
Kaiba & Isis (Diamond Pythons)
Merlin & Archimedes (cats)
Mystique (dog)
Sleep Cuddles
My Car Coffee
My Computer Fast Internet
Dancing Sleeping
Mars bars Cheeseburgers
My Car

Umm.... they're the most important things, I think, but SO many things qualify as stuff, :wink: 

Ally


----------



## skunk (Apr 6, 2006)

i love intergrades


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

onya.....  
what about beer and chocolate and being in yr birthday suit and all that fun stuff?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

I love music. Forgot to add that to my list. 

I love to sing...anyone wanna get together for a jam session? *grin* I can actually sing decently...I'm going to release a CD- it won't be in music shops, but hey- I don't sing for the money.


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 7, 2006)

> I love Africa
> 
> I like you too but I don't think it's love



hehehehe it was too good to be true  I knew it was only a one way relationship


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 7, 2006)

> I love being naked, typing naked, jumping on the windscreens of cop cars naked, bursting into bingo halls and flashing all the old bingo players.....umm naked, skinny dipping, grabbing the newpaper off the front lawn in the morning, every morning - naked, driving naked, gettting naked, losing at pool and having to run around the table (or down the road) naked, skateboarding, playing tennis, karate..all naked and just generally getting back to nature (if you know what I mean)



everything is always better Naked


----------



## Gerry (Apr 7, 2006)

BeardyBen said:


> > everything is always better Naked
> 
> 
> 
> cept going down a 'non-slippery' slippery slide


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 7, 2006)

> BeardyBen said:
> 
> 
> > Quote: ?
> ...


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> > And my number one love is orcas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen them separating a mother and calf grey whale, and then drowning the calf and only eating its tongue.

So the seal thing really doesn't bother me! I could watch that all day!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

also seen some awesome footage of them chasing down a Dall's Porpoise and taking a big bite out of its side, then toying with it while it was trying to get away while bleeding to death.

nature is so cheery! hahaha


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw one attack a human once...at one of them marine park places. 

Now that was interesting.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

That is VERY interesting, a few trainers have died from that, the whales will pin them on the bottom of the tank until they drown, and experts think it is just pure agression.

Good on them I think! I wouldn't want to be cooped up in a bucket for all my life


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 7, 2006)

orcas weren't ment to be in tanks they just don't do well! balugas on the other hand seem to do great makign little balugas etc. 

NinaPeas have you seen the video of a wild older female Orca killing a great white shark to eat its liver or someother part of it that it has a taste for  that was pretty awsome footage.

andrew


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

I have seen it all! about 10 times lol


----------

